# Hello frog people



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, Joanne from NYC Queens. I am a long time frog lover but short time forum poster. Would like to give everyone a big hello, specially local NY froggers.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey whats up Jo. We are having a meet the 29th (NYC)
of this month.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh that sounds great, where is the meet ?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I have to check give me a sec....


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello gnarly. 

Bnice is anyone allowed to go to the meeting ?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Its actually at a bar all are welcomed. The date is the 21st of this month. Here is the title of the thread "NYC happy hour".


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I will look that up, thank you.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome to our community! I hope you find great enjoyment in the hobby! 

JBear


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome! It's always fun to watch newbie PDF (poison dart frog) keepers grow in knowlage and experience. It happens especially fast when your a member
on dendroboard. It actually wasn't to long ago when I was a comeplete newbie (I still am a newbie, just not a complete newbie). Joining dendroboard is probably going to be the best decision you will ever make when it comes to the dart frog hobby. I know it was for me. Without the knowledgable members on dendroboard willing to answer pretty much any queston that comes to mind, I would have probably tortured my first poison dart frogs, and when they died early I would have been like "what did I do wrong?"  I'm extremely gratefull for dendroboard, and I hope you are too. Do you have any PDF's?


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I do have some PDF´s, not as many as others here but enough for me. Oophaga, Phyllobates and Tricolors. I would not say i am beginner , or noob as u call it, but i am sure there is alot more i can learn from people in the hobby. Thank you for welcoming me. 

J


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

mahji said:


> I do have some PDF´s, not as many as others here but enough for me. Oophaga, Phyllobates and Tricolors. I would not say i am beginner , or noob as u call it, but i am sure there is alot more i can learn from people in the hobby. Thank you for welcoming me.
> 
> J


Whoa, that just makes me feel stupid. Here I am, giving what I thought was a newbie advice, but turns out to have a whole two more species of dart frogs than me! Is that awkward or what?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

frog dude said:


> Whoa, that just makes me feel stupid. Here I am, giving what I thought was a newbie advice, but turns out to have a whole two more species of dart frogs than me! Is that awkward or what?


Anyone can help anyone! You should not feel silly... 

JBear


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> Anyone can help anyone! You should not feel silly...
> 
> JBear


I know, I shoudn't. I just can't help it!


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

He he, no worries,I'm still new compared to most and I appreciate the advice.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Show us some pix of the collection....


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome Joanne, are you from the Dart Den forum by any chance? Your name sounds familiar


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to DB. Be sure to stop by our table at White Plains. Always nice to meet other locals who share the same interests.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello Yours, i dont think we have ever met but very nice to meet u and Jeremy i will defenetly try and hit your table. 

thank you guys, great to see more people .


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Sooo no one else from NY or close ?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome!

Depending on the time of year I am around the NYC area (well in NJ), but that seems close to me.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I am also from the NYC area, as Bradley mentioned a bunch of us are getting together next week and you can meet a bunch of other local froggers then


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey whats goin on jo, im sean and im located on long island NY. I havent been able to get to any NY frog meet yet but I will when the timing is right/ i have $ to get out there. Im interested to see what kind of setup you got for your frogs, im always looking for new inspiration. Welcome to DB!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I will try and make it as well, not sure what work situation will be but hopefully i can pass by for an hour or so . 
Hi to all =)


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

shibbyplustax said:


> Hey whats goin on jo, im sean and im located on long island NY. I havent been able to get to any NY frog meet yet but I will when the timing is right/ i have $ to get out there. Im interested to see what kind of setup you got for your frogs, im always looking for new inspiration. Welcome to DB!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Nothing too special , just all 20 gallon tanks, some 29s. If you email [email protected] i will see if i can find some pics to show you .


----------

